
The Science Fiction Gateway soon to have out of print scifi classics - apress
http://www.sfgateway.com/
======
apress
Are publishers finally start to "get it" on ebooks and digital life? A big
British publishing house is building an e-community around scifi and
simultaneously releasing thousands of out-of-print classics as ebooks in
multiple formats from many of the great authors (like Robert Silverberg,
Arthur C, Clarke, L. Sprague de Camp, Samuel R. Delany, Philip K. Dick and
many more). Seems smart.

